# At my wits-end with raw food



## Brodysmom (May 11, 2016)

I fed my first shih-tzu a raw food diet and he thrived on it. When I got Brody, also a shih-tzu, three years ago, I started him on raw food. Everything seemed fine at first, but now at age three he has a very red rash on his groin and also under his leg, what we'd call our armpit. He scratches and puts his whole little paw in his mouth to chew on it. This clearly seems to be an allergy. I've had him on the following raw proteins: rabbit, duck, turkey, lamb, elk, and still no change. I really want Brody on a raw diet, but I'm truly at my wits-end. I've tried raw food with organ meat, without organ meat. My vet just had him on Clavaseptic, an antibiotic, and prescribed ProSeb, which is an antispetic, antifungal, antibacterial, keratolytic and antipruritic shampoo, literally everything but the kitchen sink. 

It breaks my heart to see Brody like this. I'm wondering if anyone has had an experience like this with raw food. I should also add that this doesn't seem to be environmental as I've gone this through the wintertime as well, so probably not grass, for example.

Any ideas would be really appreciated.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I am sorry poor Brody is having this issue. Seems odd to me that for 3 years everything was ok and now he is having this problem. Have you had him allergy tested? I know it is costly but you would probably get an answer much quicker than trying the process of elimination. Best of luck.


----------



## sabra rahiman (Jun 11, 2019)

How about the ph levels in stomach. beef bone broth dosing for few weeks daily. turmeric paste for inflammation and allergies. Barf feeding?..greens like dandelion and nettle for allergies/skin/...pureed. Ph levels-may try kefir... organic coconut oil....my pup get the red rash on chicken! good luck!!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

im leaning to thinking that it's not food but environmental.


----------



## Pacificsun (Jun 11, 2019)

Brodysmom said:


> I fed my first shih-tzu a raw food diet and he thrived on it. When I got Brody, also a shih-tzu, three years ago, I started him on raw food. Everything seemed fine at first, but now at age three he has a very red rash on his groin and also under his leg, what we'd call our armpit. He scratches and puts his whole little paw in his mouth to chew on it. This clearly seems to be an allergy. I've had him on the following raw proteins: rabbit, duck, turkey, lamb, elk, and still no change. I really want Brody on a raw diet, but I'm truly at my wits-end. I've tried raw food with organ meat, without organ meat. My vet just had him on Clavaseptic, an antibiotic, and prescribed ProSeb, which is an antispetic, antifungal, antibacterial, keratolytic and antipruritic shampoo, literally everything but the kitchen sink.
> 
> It breaks my heart to see Brody like this. I'm wondering if anyone has had an experience like this with raw food. I should also add that this doesn't seem to be environmental as I've gone this through the wintertime as well, so probably not grass, for example.
> 
> Any ideas would be really appreciated.


Check out the Dogs Naturally website for a "detox" product. His system clearly needs to be rested so that it can be desensitized. And you can start all over with a very basic diet. Give raw food a rest for awhile (as it could just be too rich for him at the moment). Aim for a limited ingredient diet. One protein and one carb. Very plain and simple. My dog had issues for awhile. He was all over the place with reactions. I finally picked Venison & Potato PF in a can with all the vitamins/minerals needed. But I augment that diet with minimally cooked (FAT FREE) ground sirloin. And I steam sweet potatoes. Or sometimes brown rice. And (later on) I added in Sojo's "Pre-Mix" which also has the proper supplements and just needs a protein. Also look into "Canine Relief" Antimicrobial system of sprays. It's a product we get at the Dog Shows. Check-in with Shitz-tzu breeders too, because they know the issues of their particular breed better than anyone else. And they will know what topicals to use (or not) particularly shampoos. One thing about raw spots, is they become a vicious cycle. Whatever started it, now the dog is aggravating the situation, with nervous licking. That's makes it worse. So he's got to be discouraged from licking that site. We used to do it, by soaking the affected area (like toes) in a solution, which calms the skin. But then a deterrent might also have to be used (like Lick Granuloma) which a Vet can prescribe (just a combination of scents & tastes) that dogs don't like and won't like. But please, get him off of all that other prescription stuff. If it was going to work, it would have ... in the meantime you're spending a small fortune doing the guesswork for the Vet.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

and i want to add, as i thought i saw, that the dog also was showing allergic signs during the winter months, that unless you never walk the dog on anything green, even during the winter, it still could be environmental. that said as an asthmatic myself, and a french bulldog . frenchies are probably one of the worst re allergies, or skin stuff-any dog with folds-and as a long time lab owner, i fully admit not researching the breed before falling in love with a 10week old face. anyway, please let us know what you find out, and i will say i use chlorhexidine wipes (amazon) and shampoo, as eli, the frenchie would be a complete scab and hairless mess without it. it took a derm vet who only wanted to give shots, (yeah, no, gets worse the first year and only 60-74% effective) and while it's a royal pain to bathe him weekly.....we've had two horrific pyoderma (tho vet didnt know it was that, duh) flare ups, and also, most vets (they take one course in nutrition) will be horrified if you mention feeding raw. i feed raw, and have since i got eli, and my lab, a guiding eyes dog, puked every 5-7 weeks for years (had every test under the sun), i had an issue with diamond during one of their recalls (omg, im babbling) and then only would feed a kibble that never had a recall (not easy to find but at the time was fromm), went on t-v and diamond paid my 4 grand in vet bills (all 3 labs were sick) and bottom line, haretoday for raw . vangie put on a much needed 8 lbs and has never, knock on wood puked again, and we have eli now almost 5 years. so.......good luck and let us know.


----------



## Pacificsun (Jun 11, 2019)

Pet supply people will "sell" raw as the panacea to all problems! Because it's actually a simplified diet. And a 360 degree turnaround from traditional pet food. But really it just acts as an "alternative" to commercial (traditional) pet food which is using inferior ingredients, and excessive additives. Keep in mind, the ingredients going in commercial pet food are not first grade (fit for retail). Additionally the "pre-mix" (supplementation) comes from (usually) an out-of-country resource. "Some" grains do become toxic with mycotoxins but that's because of vendors supply methods/transport, or defective product from growers, which might be stored, the result of flood conditions, etc.. It does NOT mean that the carb itself is a bad idea!! There are also many, many other ingredients going into commercial pet food, which could be problematic, including artificial coloring and flavoring. Put these pets back on a "limited ingredient" diet. Ideally with human grade quality food (human edible) whole food. A basic protein and a carb. And a supplement with a balanced nutritional support. (But that comes later). If you're going to use a commercial PF, make it "Limited Ingredient." And stay away from kibble (which is NOT a natural form of food for a dog). Figure out if your dog is sensitive to poulty (in ANY form). Eliminate it!! Or maybe it's red meat (too rich). Or fish. (( My dog can't eat fish or any form of poultry). But all these other "remedies" are complicating your dog's system. You need to get control of particular variables. Keep a log. And track the dog's reactions to everything he ingests.

Outside environmental factors are a different story. Once a dog's system becomes "sensitized" for any reason, that creates an "overload," ... meaning it makes it tough for the dog to handle another complication. "Allergies" are the result of an over accumulation" of burdens on the system. Is the dog being exposed to chemicals in lawn care? Where is the dog taking walks? Is it exposed to windy (pollen) conditions?

First get the dog healthy through diet. Calm (and rest) his system. I have been through it ALL with my dog. And haven't met anyone yet whereby the "allergy testing" has really remedied anything. It always goes back to diet. And in the meantime the testing and the prescriptions are costing people a small fortune.

Check out products through the "Dogs Naturally" website. You can call Customer Service, and find products that will help detox your dog's system. Or consult with a holistic Vet. But not dog should be vomiting (or suffer diarrhea) other than on an incidental basis. Control what goes into your dog's system.

Start following the "Truth About Pet Food." Which does not sell or promote anything (other than healthy food). It does not accept advertising or kickbacks. It makes no money on it's own. Subscription to the Newsletter is FREE. And you can research any subject at all, through the archives of a decades worth of truth about commercial pet food. It describes the disadvantages of particular brands of pet food. And will give access to a preferred list of pet food.

But the real secret is using whole food, human grade quality! And controlling your variables!!


----------

